# [V] PC-Spiele



## fiumpf (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community.


Ich verkaufe folgende Spiele für PC (alles exkl.):

- GT Legends _8€_
- The Show _5€_ (OVP)
- Command & Conquer - Tiberian Sun (Green Pepper) _3€_
- Far Cry 2 _27€_
- Mafia _5€_
- FS Traffic (addOn zu MS Flight Simulator 2002) _5€_


Es handelt sich nur um Erstausgaben. Alle Spiele kommen in der OVP mit komplettem Inhalt. Versand erfolgt per DHL oder einem Lieferservice nach Wunsch nach Geldeingang, Versandkosten muss man dann abklären. Alternativ können die Spiele auch gerne persönlich in 95028 abgeholt werden.


----------



## fiumpf (30. Januar 2009)

_*püschel*_


----------



## fiumpf (1. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin an FC2 interessiert. Sind 29€ inkl. Versand im Luftpolsterumschlag OK?


----------



## fiumpf (4. Februar 2009)

_FC2_ und _Mafia_ sind weg.


----------

